# A few spiders and other arachnids (Phoneutria sp)



## Hudson Ensz (Mar 11, 2011)

A few spiders (and other arachnids) I found last week. I caught a baby pinktoe sp. but it escaped.
I upload all of the pictures possible, i dont feel like uploading the rest on photobucket.


----------



## Rue (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are some great photos!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Hudson Ensz (Mar 12, 2011)

Rue said:


> Those are some great photos!  Thanks for posting them.


Thank you!


----------

